# Yusuf Mack gay threesome sex tape (No porn in link)



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

Link to a news story on the topic:

http://www.philly.com/philly/living..._in_X-rated_sex_tape_says_he_was_drugged.html


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

wheres bama when you need him.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Whos gunna watch that shit....ffs


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

scorpion said:


> wheres bama when you need him.


Why? Would he have made it a foursome? :smile


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Ever so slightly homosexual.


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

scorpion said:


> wheres bama when you need him.


:lol:

Same thing I thought.
@Sweethome_Bama


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Mack, 35, told me last week. "The only time I touch a man is when I'm in the ring"


Pause


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Mack, 35, told me last week. "The only time I touch a man is when I'm in the ring"
> 
> Pause


You seem his twitter favourites? Lots of gay porn pics :lol: obviously didn't realise people can see them


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

JamieC said:


> You seem his twitter favourites? Lots of gay porn pics :lol: obviously didn't realise people can see them


I saw that last night. I cannot unsee it.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Mack, 35, told me last week. "The only time I touch a man is when I'm in the ring"
> 
> Pause


Case closed, people!


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Whos gunna watch that shit....ffs


You


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

JamieC said:


> You seem his twitter favourites? Lots of gay porn pics :lol: obviously didn't realise people can see them


yeah, surprised nobody really caught onto this till now.

I love that he "forgot" his facebook password


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

no thank you


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

How the fuck are you going to deny being a homosexual when you willingly fucked 2 men?


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Im not clickin any of the links but that's a damn shame. Ten kids and a fiancÃ©. If somebody wants to be gay that's their business. Don't marry and have kids then


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

How did the dumbarse not realise that he would get exposed for doing this?

Did he really think no one would find out and it wouldn't become a far bigger story?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Someone take one for the team and give us feedback, wheres all the tranny lovers


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Someone take one for the team and give us feedback, wheres all the tranny lovers


The news-link doesn't have anything sexual. I just clicked it and scanned the article, though. If it has any links to the actual porn, I didn't see; although, I also wouldn't click. Don't want to see that. The article writes that he did the whole nine-yards. :barf


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

#cobradexists


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

He knew exactly what he was doing and is now trying to play it off.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Wiki said:


> In 2015 he appeared in a Dawgpoundusa.com production titled _Holiday Humpin_ along with gay pornographic actors Bamm Bamm and Young Buck.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

He got Cobra'd so bad he turned to trouser snakes to get his feel.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

His story doesn't make sense, why isn't he pressing charges against that production if he thinks he got drugged and abused? And even if it was straight porn, didn't he realize people (including his wife and kids) would find out?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> The news-link doesn't have anything sexual. I just clicked it and scanned the article, though. If it has any links to the actual porn, I didn't see; although, I also wouldn't click. Don't want to see that. The article writes that he did the whole nine-yards. :barf


Oh right, I saw a pic on the scene that was basically Mack getting bummed but had an emoji to cover the private parts, I heard he also sucked dick lol not looking good for the guy, he should just say hes gay he would get support from the gay community


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Come on, guys! He was drugged. Like you guys have never received a call to do porn and showed up to an apartment full of beautiful naked women only to black out and wake up with four grand in your pocket and a sore ass on the subway ride home. Pshh! Please. That happens to everyone.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

just say he is bi and he is getting it out of his system before dedicating himself to his fiance.
he is ashamed, he thought he could get some money, just experiment and call it a day.


all honesty...there is part of me that is slow clapping to what an astounding thing to do in your life. be a decent pro boxer, a gay pornstar, with 10 kids and a fiance all by 35 years old.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

They are alleging a mix of GHB and alcohol. That would have you unconscious or on the way to the hospital. Those are two things you specifically don't mix.

And, how often is there a story about an athlete where having 10 kids isn't the worst part?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

10 kids? :rofl FFS


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

The serious issue is really doing porn while having 10 kids! Being gay, who cares. Porn actor with 10 kids? Dude needs help.


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

I can see a dude like that not wanting to admit he loves the cock, but honestly at this point he'd be better off coming clean. Absolutely nobody believes the shit he's spewing on the topic, so why bother?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, he has TEN KIDS!? I read it like he had a kid the age of 10. The fuck!? Ten kids and this motherfucker is doing gay porn. The fuck is wrong with him?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Holy shit, he has TEN KIDS!? I read it like he had a kid the age of 10. The fuck!? Ten kids and this motherfucker is doing gay porn. The fuck is wrong with him?


Cobra'd. :deal


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Holy shit, he has TEN KIDS!? I read it like he had a kid the age of 10. The fuck!? Ten kids and this motherfucker is doing gay porn. The fuck is wrong with him?


He's bisexual.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> He's bisexual.


Bi, gay , straight. What ever. Point is porn + 10 kids should not really mix.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Surprised this has this stayed so long on WBF. This is a lounge thread


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Brnxhands said:


> Im not clickin any of the links but that's a damn shame. Ten kids and a fiancÃ©. If somebody wants to be gay that's their business. Don't marry and have kids then


Philly Stand Up! Or, you know, bend over. Whatever.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


??What was the point of this? He did not say anything we already knew. And listening to Karceno is painful.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

I was gonna have some jokes for thevphilly heads until I read it was filmed in the Bronx. Lmao


Hands of Iron said:


> Philly Stand Up! Or, you know, bend over. Whatever.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

chibelle said:


> ??What was the point of this? He did not say anything we already knew. And listening to Karceno is painful.


it saved me and maybe some other people from having to click on that article and seeing anything gay


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

I wish people were honest really. You wanna fuck other dudes cool the people who really care are obviously interested(cough Bama cough). Dudes get caught in stories like these fucking other dudes or trannies on the low who cares. I get if you're living by the financial support mainly of someone who isn't accepting but paying your own shit be honest. There would be less of this down low shit if more people did that. No one said shout it to the world but everyone aint gonna agree with what you do that's life. 

Nothing wrong with being gay or bisexual I think most people just hate the DL shit. Especially with a guy fucking another dude despite already having a wife.


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

whys he upset about the gay stuff it's totally normal and natural 

right


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> He's bisexual.


Bi is gay.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

doylexxx said:


> whys he upset about the gay stuff it's totally normal and natural
> 
> right


Simply: He feels it's compromising of his masculinity and doesn't otherwise identify with the 'face' of the LGBT culture/community, of which the hierarchy has white people at the top and an abundance of (stereotypically) flamboyant, feminine qualities associated. This is why there's so many DL black dudes.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Bi is gay.


No you could say "part gay" but it still means some sexual/romantic attraction to the opposite sex just not solely. Yeah some bisexuals can prefer one sex over the other but are still sexually attracted to both. I find it funny when people wrongfully think bi=gay when some bisexuals don't even get romantic and/or have sex with the same gender but have with the opposite gender. That make them straight? Of course not.

Unless you were jokin just my take on that statement in general.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Simply: He feels it's compromising of his masculinity and doesn't otherwise identify with the 'face' of the LGBT culture/community, of which the hierarchy has white people at the top and an abundance of (stereotypically) flamboyant, feminine qualities associated. This is why there's so many DL black dudes.


Its a shame because many of them have nothing to fear. Being gay does not equal flamboyance. You could have a guy the definition of masculine just like dudes nothing wrong with that. Even if they are flamboyant that's their lifestyle I cant hate on that.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

techks said:


> Its a shame because many of them have nothing to fear. Being gay does not equal flamboyance. You could have a guy the definition of masculine just like dudes nothing wrong with that. Even if they are flamboyant that's their lifestyle I cant hate on that.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

chibelle said:


> ??What was the point of this? He did not say anything we already knew. And listening to Karceno is painful.


Karceno has a great channel and now that he is in the next Star Wars film, expect to see and hear a lot more from Karceno.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


>


Omar would have straight up got shot for his rip and run bullshit. Cool Character though.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

pics? (no **** though)


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

whatever, just so long as he is having fun.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

No doubt he's broke as fuck. Boxing is a tough sport to earn a quid. Just saying


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Holy shit, he has TEN KIDS!? I read it like he had a kid the age of 10. The fuck!? Ten kids and this motherfucker is doing gay porn. The fuck is wrong with him?


He should have said he was training for MMA and things just got a bit out of hand.


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> He should have said he was training for MMA and things just got a bit out of hand.


lol


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

So he's been battered in both rings then


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

techks said:


> No you could say "part gay" but it still means some sexual/romantic attraction to the opposite sex just not solely. Yeah some bisexuals can prefer one sex over the other but are still sexually attracted to both. I find it funny when people wrongfully think bi=gay when some bisexuals don't even get romantic and/or have sex with the same gender but have with the opposite gender. That make them straight? Of course not.
> 
> Unless you were jokin just my take on that statement in general.


To quote @Sweethome_Bama

"You can build a thousand bridges, but if you suck one cock, they don't call you aÂ*bridgeÂ*builderÂ*any more but a cock sucker "


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

OneTime said:


> To quote @Sweethome_Bama
> 
> "You can build a thousand bridges, but if you suck one cock, they don't call you aÂ*bridgeÂ*builderÂ*any more but a cock sucker "


Lol and what straight man is obsessed with another mans sexuality? As long as it is consenting it shouldn't matter but you got insecure closeted bastards jealous of those open to what they are. No one is saying tell all of your sexual thoughts and preferences to everyone but everyone doesn't identify as the same thing and that's fine. As long as its consenting.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> No doubt he's broke as fuck. Boxing is a tough sport to earn a quid. Just saying


Even to make decent money, chances are you'll take a real pounding.


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

Bama is too busy rewatching the video to post.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

I almost feel bad for this guy, but I can't. 10 kids? Come on, you can have 1 as a mistake, but any more than that is not acceptable mistake, let alone 9 more. Then he probably thought he could do a gay porn and no one would find out, which is stupid to think.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

This link has a preview in it. Mack is in a clear state of mind... this flamer knows exactly what he's doing...

http://gawker.com/professional-boxer-yusaf-mack-claims-he-was-drugged-in-1739286327


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

this dudes gay porn name is "philly" :rofl


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

i wonder who found him out. like you'd have to be a hardcore as fuck boxing fan to be able watch this and be like "ohhh thats yusef mack!".


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Oh boxing.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

:sad5


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

If only this had been floyd.now that would have been a hell of a story.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

nuclear said:


> i wonder who found him out. like you'd have to be a hardcore as fuck boxing fan to be able watch this and be like "ohhh thats yusef mack!".


:rofl

True.


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Anyone know if Mack was giver or reciever in this gay gangbang?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

nuclear said:


> i wonder who found him out. like you'd have to be a hardcore as fuck boxing fan to be able watch this and be like "ohhh thats yusef mack!".


:lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Medicine said:


> This link has a preview in it. Mack is in a clear state of mind... this flamer knows exactly what he's doing...
> 
> http://gawker.com/professional-boxer-yusaf-mack-claims-he-was-drugged-in-1739286327





Bogotazo said:


> Oh boxing.


That Gawker Article :rofl ðŸ˜¦



Gawker said:


> â€œHoliday Humpâ€™nâ€ begins with Mack doing pull-ups, as Bamm Bamm looks on, encouraging him. Mack doesnâ€™t exactly seem with itâ€"heâ€™s kind of on a delay as they flirt. Maybe heâ€™s just like that, maybe he was on something. Hard to say. Bamm Bamm criticizes Mackâ€™s flat ass. Mack leaves to take a shower. Young Buck shows up and he and Bamm Bamm kiss each other, mostly open-mouthed but without tongue. Mack joins and stands behind Young Buck and kisses the small of his neck. Dicks emerge. Mackâ€™s is the hardest. It looks to be on the big side of average. Itâ€™s fine.
> 
> Mack fondles Bamm Bammâ€™s dick and then he sucks it. Mack seems dedicated to doing a good job, but his technique is amateurish. He doesnâ€™t get the dick in his mouth very much past the head (absolutely nothing could be even construed as an attempt to deep throat) and his head movement isnâ€™t exactly fluid. He admires Bamm Bammâ€™s dick, though, remarking, â€œNice piece of fruit here.â€
> 
> ...


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Also when did male pornstars start making 4,500 for one scene


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

One to watch said:


> If only this had been floyd.now that would have been a hell of a story.


Floyd don't need to go to the Bronx for some dick, he make it come to the big BOY mansion.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> Also when did male pornstars start making 4,500 for one scene


Gay male pornstars are like women for hetero movies. I think this guy got paid more b/c of notoriety, but gay men view other gay men the way you or I would view a woman...so it's understandable that gay men who bang each other make more than the lucky guy who gets to bang the chick (the reason we're watching).


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

bjl12 said:


> Gay male pornstars are like women for hetero movies. I think this guy got paid more b/c of notoriety, but gay men view other gay men the way you or I would view a woman...so it's understandable that gay men who bang each other make more than the lucky guy who gets to bang the chick (the reason we're watching).


I always understood that males make fairly less than women, a lot of gay pornstars are failed hetero pornstars. On average a women makes about 500 dollar a scene, the creme de la creme makes up to 1000 per scene. Males average about 100 bucks to 200, no way he got paid more than top current female stars


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

nuclear said:


> i wonder who found him out. like you'd have to be a hardcore as fuck boxing fan to be able watch this and be like "ohhh thats yusef mack!".


Haha, was probably some gay/bi person from Philadelphia who knows him.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

DudeGuyMan said:


> I can see a dude like that not wanting to admit he loves the cock, but honestly at this point he'd be better off coming clean. Absolutely nobody believes the shit he's spewing on the topic, so why bother?


He's probably a closeted bisexual guy.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> I always understood that males make fairly less than women, a lot of gay pornstars are failed hetero pornstars. On average a women makes about 500 dollar a scene, the creme de la creme makes up to 1000 per scene. Males average about 100 bucks to 200, no way he got paid more than top current female stars


Do you have a source on those figures? For some reason I thought females made more than that. Either way the ratio sounds about right. You wouldn't have to pay me a fucking dime to do a scene with Remy Lacroix or Mia Malkova ffs


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

bjl12 said:


> Do you have a source on those figures? For some reason I thought females made more than that. Either way the ratio sounds about right. You wouldn't have to pay me a fucking dime to do a scene with Remy Lacroix or Mia Malkova ffs


I was a little of, it depends on the act:

*According to Spiegler, there is a relatively straightforward scale for performances by an in-demand actress:*


*$800 for a girl-girl scene*


*$1,000 for a guy-girl scene*


*$1,200 or more for anal sex*


*$4,000 or more for "double penetration"*
http://www.businessinsider.com/here...id-for-different-types-of-scenes-2012-11?IR=T

Alright, in my quest to find the gay pornstar figures i have stumbled on some rather graphic sites to find an answer alas i found no answers however i got this from wikipedia but there was no citation:

Some state that gay male porn generally pays men much more than heterosexual porn.[SUP][_citation needed_][/SUP] Men who identify themselves as heterosexual but perform in gay pornography are said to do gay-for-pay (notablyWolf Hudson). This means they perform in gay movies only for the paycheck.

think it's safe to say that guys on average dont get paid much, certainly not 4,500 unless maybe your a celeberity


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

As I said in another thread, Yusaf Mack is actually a named journeyman. The guy fought Froch, Glen Johnson, and Cloud. He's also been on Showtime. I could understand them paying him that much. Hell, they should probably be paying him more. They were offering that lady with the 8 kids a shit-ton of money to star in a porno too.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

nuclear said:


> i wonder who found him out. like you'd have to be a hardcore as fuck boxing fan to be able watch this and be like "ohhh thats yusef mack!".


Probably the company that shot the film. Easiest way to get publicity.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Sad situation for his fiance and kids.

I don't know of a drug to make you do the things he was doing. If that drug was real, straight dudes everywhere would be staying home because on a scale of 1-10 of gayness he was in the mid 30's.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

nuclear said:


> i wonder who found him out. like you'd have to be a hardcore as fuck boxing fan to be able watch this and be like "ohhh thats yusef mack!".


Most of the members of TMT.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Interesting.

Mack admits the bleeding obvious, and Karceno aka John Boyega suggests it may have all been a ploy to get money to appear on the Ellen Show.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Mack admits the bleeding obvious, and Karceno aka John Boyega suggests it may have all been a ploy to get money to appear on the Ellen Show.


more likely it was the gay porn production company was going to sue him for slander, so he had to either change his story or he would end up even more broke than he is now.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

homebrand said:


> more likely it was the gay porn production company was going to sue him for slander, so he had to either change his story or he would end up even more broke than he is now.


Word. Dude's sucking dicks and taking it up the ass on video for a mere $4,500 with ten kids to support, so you know he's financially fucked already.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

If anything Mack might get more gay porn deals from this, he needs the money


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dumbass had to come clean before he got sued smh. Feel sorry for the fiance and kids.


----------



## TheGreat (Jun 4, 2013)

Hope he retired, would be scared to fight him might have all kinds of diseases smh


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

I think with what's happened to Mack, it explains why Ward didn't want to risk a rematch with Froch.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Word. Dude's sucking dicks and taking it up the ass on video for a mere $4,500 with ten kids to support, so you know he's financially fucked already.


pun intended? :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> I think with what's happened to Mack, it explains why Ward didn't want to risk a rematch with Froch.


:rofl


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Dude was so far into the closet he managed to come out the other side.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Dude was so far into the closet he managed to come out the other side.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL he emerged in Narnia


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Y'all mfkers really are the lowest common denominator...y'all make me ashamed to be a boxing fan. what does mack's problems have to do with boxing you classless idiots?


----------

